
Devops / server owners, what did you name your server(s) and why? - thingsdoer
I imagine most people have interesting reasons for their naming schemes. Mine are all named after balaeric dj&#x27;s like `villalobos` and `vath`
======
rudix
vault ... because fallout :)

